# vBulletin like, Facebook like, and Helpful Posts



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2011)

I apologize for the recent confusion. I logged in yesterday and had notifications that didn't pop up as Private Messages but notices that people liked some of my posts.

I was thinking: "Where did that come from?"

I had not only upgraded the vBulletin software to 4.1.2 the day before but had also upgraded the vBSEO addin. At first I though it was a new vBulletin feature but it turned out to be a feature of vBSEO addin.

It's actually implemented fairly nicely with the ability to see who "likes" your post but in the post and also rolls up the posts at the top but it is too confusing with the Facebook like feature. I'm just going to stick with Helpful answers as that's going to have some upgraded features soon that will show who found posts helpful and there's no confusing that with the Facebook like thing.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 20, 2011)

I like that  .


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 20, 2011)

That's all good, Rich, and I'm glad it is gone. 

But one thing that still has my head spinning is the now-common use of "like" as an adjective or a noun. I was just finally getting used to nouns being used as verbs (Googling something, for example) and then this trend came along. . . .


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 20, 2011)

Joshua said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > But one thing that still has my head spinning is the now-common use of "like" as an adjective or a noun. I was just finally getting used to nouns being used as verbs (Googling something, for example) and then this trend came along. . . .
> ...


 


But I think we've lost that particular battle. Allow me a _quotation_ from a modern dictionary:



> quote n. . . .
> Usage Note: People have been using the noun 'quote' as a truncation of quotation for over 100 years, and its use in less formal contexts is widespread today. Language critics have objected to this usage, however, as unduly journalistic or breezy. As such, it is best avoided in more formal situations. The Usage Panel, at least, shows more tolerance for the word as the informality of the situation increases. Thus, only 38 percent of Panelists accept the example 'He began the chapter with a quote from the Bible', but the percentage rises to 53 when the source of the quotation is less serious: 'He lightened up his talk by throwing in quotes from Marx Brothers movies'.


_The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language_, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 20, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> I was just finally getting used to nouns being used as verbs (Googling something, for example) and then this trend came along. . . .



Now, now, verbals have been around a long time---chairing a committee, for example.


----------

